# C5500 trailer brakes?



## Williams Ex Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Just recently purchased an '08 C5500 and wondering if they have an integrated brake control or if I need to purchase one.... If I need one what are your best choices?


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Not sure if you have one on the truck or not but Prodigy makes the best brake controller.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks! I trailered with it a bit and didnt notice any brake action....


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

either a teckonsha Primus, Prodigy or P3 controller. Very good controllers, incredibly user friendly. The P3 handles up to four axles, ele or elc/hyd. Excellent products with a great warranty.


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

I went from a draw-tite activator 2 to a tekonsha prodigy p3 recently...absolutely no comparison. The tekonsha has the inertia control, which senses how fast the tow vehicle is slowing down and gives the trailer proportional braking, I would highly recommend this unit, and its only about $50 more, depending on where you buy.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what I meant.....the Tekonsha Prodigy. Looks like that P3 is the new top dog with the elec/hydrualic option. Both the Prodigy and P3 have proportional brake controlling so you don't have to set it every time. But you still do have the option of adjusting to your liking. Anyway, can't go wrong with Tekonsha. $120 for a good Tekonsha brake controller or half the price for some cheapo.....it's worth the money for a good one with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Any chance that my truck wouldnt have the wiring harness under the dash for the brake controller? I took a quick look under the dash and didnt see anything.... Thanks!


----------



## Williams Ex Co (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone? What sort of wiring harness should I be looking for? Thanks


----------



## JCI Trans (Oct 21, 2008)

Unless the previous owner had a brake controller and left the harness in, you will need to get a harness with your new controller. They are pretty cheap, and they are vehicle specific. They plug in under the dash in a designated empty outlet. If there was no controller in there before, you may need to put a fuse in the designated outlet in the fusebox. I had to do this with my chevy pickup, yours may be the same setup.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have seen them with a BC socket inthe convenance box but I have also seen them with out anything. Look in your owners manual for the location of the socket.


----------

